# G0602, CNC conversion



## Transformer (Jul 29, 2014)

I did some work awhile back on converting my G0602 to CNC, but of course did not keep notes.  I have been wandering around the wilderness of the internet for the Leeson motor, that as I recall was a drop in vfd replacement for the existing motor.  Any model numbers information or references would be helpful.

Also I have a reference in what notes I did keep to bdtools as making a kit, minus motors and electronics, specifically for the G0602 but I now cannot find out how to confirm or order this kit.  I thought it was on ebay but nothing shows up.  Again all help appreciated.

Dennis


----------



## bpratl (Jul 30, 2014)

The Leeson part number is 192051, 1 HP, D80 frame, 1700 RPM and 3 phase. I installed one on my  G0602 2 years ago and works great.


----------

